# More EF-M lenses in the future



## dcm (Sep 16, 2014)

Another tidbit from this Photokina article regarding EOS M, Canon's third lens ecosystem.

_The newest range of Canon lenses is the EF-M series for the company's new "mirrorless" cameras, a line that's more compact than traditional SLRs. Canon only has a handful of EF-M lenses, but during a press conference here, the company committed to adding more.

That's notable, since it indicates that Canon is playing a long game with its mirrorless models, which were late to market compared to many rivals' models and thus far haven't spread widely._

http://www.cnet.com/news/canon-reveals-details-for-future-telephoto-lens-line/


----------



## yakman (Sep 17, 2014)

Good news. 
Hope to see a 50/1.8 or 1.4 IS rather than another tele on M.


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mirrorless, the absence of mirror.
Why call a camera system by the name of something that does not exist in the camera?


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)

A 50mm "M" lens would solve all of my problems.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 17, 2014)

The good news is that your EOS-M isn't going to be trash any time soon.

The bad news is that you're probably still only going to get one or two new lenses per year.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 17, 2014)

Cory said:


> A 50mm "M" lens would solve all of my problems.


What propblems?? 50mm is too long for general use and too short for portrait. How does it solve your problem??


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > A 50mm "M" lens would solve all of my problems.
> ...


I use a 35 2.0 IS on my 70D and have and M/22. A 50mm "M" lens would complete my package and make my EOS M a complete kit for travel. I like 50 a lot for portraits.
And I think that would solve my GAS problem since I think I'd prefer an M/22 & 50 to the G7X or any other compact.


----------



## DRR (Sep 17, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> Mirrorless, the absence of mirror.
> Why call a camera system by the name of something that does not exist in the camera?



For the same reason the first cars were refered to as "horseless carriages." 

The mirrorbox/horse is the established standard.

In time it may change.


----------



## fsgray (Sep 17, 2014)

yakman said:


> Good news.
> Hope to see a 50/1.8 or 1.4 IS rather than another tele on M.


Seriously.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 17, 2014)

Cory said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


If you are planning to use the EOS-M for travel, 22mm may be too long for a lot of occations.18-55 zoom will be a lot more versatile and gives you a wider angle when you need it. Quite a few posts recommended the 11-22mm ($400). It has been rated very high.


----------



## Cory (Sep 17, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...


22 isn't always perfect. That's what my DSLR is for. But for when wishing to travel light it gets a lot of it done. Also recently got a nice carry case for my flash which is a nice touch.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 17, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> Mirrorless, the absence of mirror.
> Why call a camera system by the name of something that does not exist in the camera?


I miss the EVIL acronym (Electronic Viewfinder, Interchangeable Lens) that CR Guy used to use ;D

I really like my little M (though I really miss having a viewfinder) and just bought a 11-22 from Canada to round out my collection. The 55-200 isn't getting such good reviews so far, so I'll hold off on it for now. This is great news that they're still working on the M line.


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 17, 2014)

DRR said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mirrorless, the absence of mirror.
> ...



All carriages were pulled by horses (ignore other animals , but there are all kind of cameras, not just the ones with mirrors (P&S, rangefinder, view etc). Also nobody who made cars put in a name "horseless". This is why I think EOS-M is just wrong.



> In time it may change.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 18, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Rocky said:
> ...



I have the 22, 11-22 and the 18-55. I find the 22 and the 11-22 to be exceptional lenses, but the 18-55 is just not as sharp and a bit slower to focus than the others. Perhaps I got an inferior copy. I will gladly accept faster primes at pretty much any focal length, but would prefer a 14, 55 & an 85mm.


----------



## tphillips63 (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mirrorless, the absence of mirror.
> ...



Ditto for me. I found I like it a lot more than the 7D I had. Maybe it is simply because my expectations were not as high. Regardless I like that little cam. I got mine with 22mm and the 18-55mm for around 300 in a blow out. That probably helps too. I also like the very small EF-M lenses and will probably get more, especially if they become more readily available.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 18, 2014)

9VIII said:


> The good news is that your EOS-M isn't going to be trash any time soon.
> 
> The bad news is that you're probably still only going to get one or two new lenses per year.



+1, Good news for people (like me) that sometimes want to leave the DSRL at home and carry something lighter w/o sacrifying IQ. But also wants a new EOS-M Camera body with fast AF and tracking capabilities like competitors. Current EOS-M AF is rubbish in tracking non-static objects


----------



## Rocky (Sep 18, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> > Cory said:
> ...


18-55mm should have a faster AF than the 22mm. Sounds like you are having the opposite. Please double check it. If that is true, may be you can exchange it.


----------



## DRR (Sep 18, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> DRR said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



Exactly, which is why they called them mirrorless, they wanted to distinguish themselves as a replacement for SLR cameras, so they focused on the one thing that made them most different, the mirror box. They were not meant to compete against P&S or rangefinder or TLR or whatever. It would be irrelevant to position itself against point and shoots or disposable film cameras because those are different markets with different purposes.


----------



## kphoto99 (Sep 18, 2014)

DRR said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > DRR said:
> ...



OK, to put it in other way, what other manufacturer of "mirrorless" cameras includes in the name of the camera the designation of "mirrorless"?


----------



## chanceslost (Sep 18, 2014)

kphoto99 said:


> OK, to put it in other way, what other manufacturer of "mirrorless" cameras includes in the name of the camera the designation of "mirrorless"?



You just have to look at it another way. Canon doesn't commonly expand what "L" stands for, nor the "S" in EF-S. Look at it as EF-S = small/short backfocus. EF-M = mini/micro.

And those of us who stick with canon, but can't afford full frame, are into EF-S&M.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 18, 2014)

dcm said:


> Another tidbit from this Photokina article regarding EOS M, Canon's third lens ecosystem.
> 
> _The newest range of Canon lenses is the EF-M series for the company's new "mirrorless" cameras, a line that's more compact than traditional SLRs. Canon only has a handful of EF-M lenses, but during a press conference here, the company committed to adding more.
> 
> ...



What would Canon announce instead? And did they happen to mention in which century these lenses would be introduced? If Canon had introduced something like the Panasonic GM5 at Photokina, they might have some credibility but, as it stands now, there is no reason to believe them.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 20, 2014)

I am fairly happy with the selection of EF-M lenses. It's only 4, but all of them are good and affordable. 
No need whatsoever for another 2 EF-M 18-200/6.3 consumer zooms every month (like Sony or mFT).

I am only missing a 70 to 80mm EF-M portrait pancake ... similar to either Pentx 70/2.4 Limited or Pentax 77/1.8 Limited. Plus possibly a smaller/lighter EF-M version of the EF-S 60/2.8 Macro. 

Really missing is a much better EOS M body. With top-notch EVF, way better AF system, fully aritculated LCD and LP-E6N battery in a slightly larger grip. 

And I don't care at all, whether it is called mirrorless or EVIL or anything else. As long as it comes without a flippin' mirror. Acutally I'd like to get a mirrorless camera with a fully electronic, non-mechanical shutter and an electronic aperture. I'd call that one "solid state camera" ... or in short S.S.C. ;D


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmmmm - global shutter (fully electronic shutter) shooting 60p in a "M" body with some extra bits like articulated screen, etc. Hmmmm that would be a handy little shooter


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm currently reviewing two EF-M mount lenses from third party manufacturers: Tamron 18-200 VC and Rokinon 12mm f/2. They are both very good lenses: the Tamron does a little bit of everything quite well. But the little Rokinon (manual everything) is a true treat. It is basically a better version of the 14mm f/2.8: less distortion, similar sharpness, and can use traditional filters. I LOVE it! The only thing holding it back is the basic limitations of a crop sensor (as compared to a FF sensor).

My full reviews will be live in the next couple of weeks.

I'm glad to hear of further development for the M. It definitely has limitations, but it produces surprisingly good images. I actually used a 60D for a recent review of a crop sensor lens and was surprised by how much less "clean" the images were compared to the EOS M images. I haven't used a 70D/7DII yet, but I suspect the images from the M will be closer to the 70D than the 60D (I do anticipate the 70D/7DII having the best IQ of the three).


----------



## brad-man (Sep 21, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm currently reviewing two EF-M mount lenses from third party manufacturers: Tamron 18-200 VC and Rokinon 12mm f/2. They are both very good lenses: the Tamron does a little bit of everything quite well. But the little Rokinon (manual everything) is a true treat. It is basically a better version of the 14mm f/2.8: less distortion, similar sharpness, and can use traditional filters. I LOVE it! The only thing holding it back is the basic limitations of a crop sensor (as compared to a FF sensor).
> 
> My full reviews will be live in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm glad to hear of further development for the M. It definitely has limitations, but it produces surprisingly good images. I actually used a 60D for a recent review of a crop sensor lens and was surprised by how much less "clean" the images were compared to the EOS M images. I haven't used a 70D/7DII yet, but I suspect the images from the M will be closer to the 70D than the 60D (I do anticipate the 70D/7DII having the best IQ of the three).



I'm not sure I'd be willing to spring for a MF lens for this camera (esp since I have the most excellent 11-22mm), but I greatly look forward to your review of the Tamron. I guess I'll find out how useful that 1/3 less MFD than the Canon turns out to be.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 22, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I'm currently reviewing two EF-M mount lenses from third party manufacturers: Tamron 18-200 VC and Rokinon 12mm f/2. They are both very good lenses: the Tamron does a little bit of everything quite well. But the little Rokinon (manual everything) is a true treat. It is basically a better version of the 14mm f/2.8: less distortion, similar sharpness, and can use traditional filters. I LOVE it! The only thing holding it back is the basic limitations of a crop sensor (as compared to a FF sensor).
> 
> My full reviews will be live in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I'm glad to hear of further development for the M. It definitely has limitations, but it produces surprisingly good images. I actually used a 60D for a recent review of a crop sensor lens and was surprised by how much less "clean" the images were compared to the EOS M images. I haven't used a 70D/7DII yet, but I suspect the images from the M will be closer to the 70D than the 60D (I do anticipate the 70D/7DII having the best IQ of the three).



good to hear! 
you are probably gonna make me spend money aren't you?
with these reviews

but what i really want to see canon bring out is an EF-M 15-85 IS that will be killer without all the compromise of a super zoom especially if it is as good as the 11-22 then the 12mm rokinon would fill in the wider end quite nicely.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 22, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm currently reviewing two EF-M mount lenses from third party manufacturers: Tamron 18-200 VC and Rokinon 12mm f/2. They are both very good lenses: the Tamron does a little bit of everything quite well. But the little Rokinon (manual everything) is a true treat. It is basically a better version of the 14mm f/2.8: less distortion, similar sharpness, and can use traditional filters. I LOVE it! The only thing holding it back is the basic limitations of a crop sensor (as compared to a FF sensor).
> ...



That would be nice. The 15-85 IS was my favorite EF-S lens.


----------

